# Philly Gaymers Game



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm going to be starting a 3.5e game in the philly area. This game is only open to people who are gay, lesbian, bisexual, or transgendered. 
I have wanted to do this for some time and now I finally have the time to do it. 

Please e-mail me at grimmbear(at)earthlink(dot)net

The world would be a "homebrew" called Avonshar. Basic D&D world but 
no gods. clerics just choose 2 domains and built a faith around that 
concept. 

Im looking at bi weekly as I already have a once a week game


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 19, 2004)

Just in case anyone was thinking of using this thread as a forum on whether it's right to "exclude heterosexuals" and how gay people would like to feel excluded from a "straights only" game, please don't.

Good luck, Argent.  Philadelphia's a bit of a commute for me, though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone was thinking of using this thread as a forum on whether it's right to "exclude heterosexuals" and how gay people would like to feel excluded from a "straights only" game, please don't.
> 
> Good luck, Argent.  Philadelphia's a bit of a commute for me, though.



Thanks for the concern. 
I would have loved for you to play but your just a bit outside my target radius.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey: good luck, *Argent*.
If I lived closer, I'd _so_ be in for this.   :\


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2004)

I think games like this are quite cool. Have fun!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 23, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Im looking at bi...





i know of whole lot of bears in Hotlanta. but it is a little too far.

good luck.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i know of whole lot of bears in Hotlanta. but it is a little too far.
> 
> good luck.



Bears are always welcome up here in Philly. Send them tasty morsels,, ahem Gentlemen up here right now. I'm cold.


----------

